# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Anti-Heroes - Dialogue

## Siиdяed

Something that has been pointed out to me by a few players is the need for in-character dialogue. Thusly, this is my solution.  :smiley: 

You can talk to people here, in-character, if you want to, or you can talk secretly to them by pm or whatever.

I don't mind if you talk elsewhere to characters that realistically you couldn't (ie, one character being in York, the other in Paris) - that's fine. But here I'd like it if you kept it realistic.

This especially applies to - as of *Chapter Three*, Eloa and Dierdro Dayo. But other opportunities will occurr, no doubt.

If you need one of the non-player characters, please ask me and I'll do my best to roleplay it up for you.  :wink2: 

If the dialogue is good enough, I might work it into the chapters, so...  :smiley:

----------


## Original Poster

Okay well I have a question, are you visible Eloa?

----------


## Jeff777

Collect call to metalfracing, do you accept the charges?

----------


## Kromoh

Currently yes, but I might go invisible to get away from the messy situation in a while.

----------


## Kromoh

Hey, *Umbrion Jade*, it's Eloa here.

Things have been a bit confusing lately. Way too confusing.. my intuition tells me bad.
Although I don't know what's going on, I feel it's not time to be on my own anymore.

I know I've barely met you, but I'm still going to invite you to join me. I've got a few things to set straight... maybe we can.. huh... look after each other.

I know you are one of power and I know I can trust you. Are you with me?

----------


## Techno

Isab, we should not alert anyone to our presence, so the use of our gifts should be minimal until truly necessary. We shouldn't compromise who we are this early, when we are small in number.

EDIT: Wth? I was probably high at the time when I wrote this...

----------


## Umbrasquall

For now Eloa, I can't trust anyone that easily. But let's work together for now and see where that takes us.

----------


## Kromoh

*Umbrion*, I believe now we must decide where to go, if we are to stay together at all. I have a strange feeling about that Pollux man coming all the way here... to prepare us. It's like he.. relied on us.. for something - which he may have made clear. He said he's preparing us for a war, and I myself would trust a time traveler's concerns about the future.

Metatron is surely a weapon to be sought, since I doubt he's even human anymore. Should we go to Canterbury and look for this.. cube? or, should I ask, are you joining me on my way to Canterbury? I believe I have made my decision.


OOC: sorry for the long post  :tongue2:

----------


## Siиdяed

Psh, I've seen longer.

----------


## Kromoh

*Satanel*, are you an enemy?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

*Solace*, why are you doing this? Why kill others like you? It makes little sense from where I stand.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

What the hell are you talking about, *woman*? The murderer of this victim is getting away and you're just going to stand there blaming me?! You're going to blame the witness himself? I don't know you or how you know my name, but you're all filth. Listen, I'm not going to waste time talking while a killer's out there.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I see then, well, there's nothing I'd like more than to take down the killer. For proof exists far greater than your words, _sir_. Enough talk then, for if I am filth, what does that make the leading suspect?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

It's time to end this, Solace. Enough talk...

----------


## Carôusoul

_Hai guise._

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

". . ."

----------


## Siиdяed

You ruined my dialogue thread. Use properly.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

"What's there to really say? We're held prisoner in a _comfy_ steel room. All for a person I have yet to meet face to face."

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

"It was kind of unfair that you already knew my name back there, but guessing by what that thing said, you're *Alice* and the other is *Zephyr*?"

----------


## Lucidbulbs

"Hehe, yes. I'm *Alice* and my companion here is Zephyr. We didn't have time before for a more... civil introduction..."

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

"No, we didn't. Honestly I didn't care. You're not one of _them_, are you?"

----------


## Lucidbulbs

"_Them?_ If you mean by them a powerful being or an absolute enemy then not at all. I'm merely a resourceful person who does not kill off those who are not enemies."

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

"Fine then, whatever you want to call it. It's not like I'd know anyways since anyone's 'powers' are useless here... . Do these _people_ actually expect random people to trust each other and actually care about this work they've given?"

----------


## Lucidbulbs

"I suppose that's the idea. The Iron Knight is a solid reassurance of their prescence, they don't want us to leave, so that shows they value our 'services'. He also doubles as a babysitter I guess, seeing as I doubt he wants us to fight, thanks to his masters' orders.

 I might work, impassionately, but accurately. I never said I trusted you, but that can all be influenced, depending on one's actions. As far as I can tell, I have no real work, it's you they need. I just stuck my nose somewhere I shouldn't I suppose.

So, Solace, is there any reason behind the murdering of those with powers? Is it for the thrill? For fun?"

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

"Listen, if you must know. I think it's pretty sick that you'd suggest that it's 'fun' and 'thrilling.' I feel sorry for every mistake I erase from this world. It's almost funny that you think I'd tell you the 'reason.' But let's just say I've been given the tools and the duty."

----------


## Lucidbulbs

"Well, I never really expected a real answer. Nice to know though it's not a thrill, or anything psychotic like that. If you believe in killing them...well, that's just that..."

----------

